

HackerTray: Hacker News in your system tray (Linux) - captn3m0
https://github.com/captn3m0/hackertray

======
captn3m0
This is inspired from the Hacker Bar app, which launched a few days ago for
Mac.
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6801388](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6801388)).

